

Facebook names Sheryl Sandberg as first female director - andyjohnson0
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jun/26/sheryl-sandberg-facebook

======
andyjohnson0
Quote: "Apart from Sandberg, the company's board comprises seven Caucasian
men, largely Silicon Valley insiders aligned closely with Zuckerberg. They
include Zuckerberg himself; venture capitalists James W Breyer, Marc
Andreessen and Peter Thiel; Washington Post Co chairman Donald E Graham;
Netflix CEO Reed Hastings; and Erskine Bowles, a former White House chief of
staff and the University of North Carolina president emeritus"

